# Downtime Issues



## ScottW (Sep 10, 2001)

Over the weekend our ISP changed DNS server IP addresses, and although this would have been a smooth transition under normal circumstances, Network Solutions (loozers) failed to modify our DNS servers in our records along with everyone elses.

THUS - we had sparatic downtime for the last 4 days... it may have worked for some and not for others.

This issue is now resolved.

Thanks.


----------



## Soapvox (Sep 10, 2001)

These guys suck, I wish there was someone else out there that wasn't a bunch of scumbags like register.com.  Network Solutions was a great place when it started out then verisign bought them and nothing has been the same


----------



## endian (Sep 10, 2001)

www.pairnic.com


----------



## ScottW (Sep 10, 2001)

Our ISP has highly recommended http://www.godaddy.com which has registrations for $8.95 and a easy interface for making changes. When our domain comes up for renewal, we will consider it.

If this downtime happens again, we will do it in a heartbeat.


----------

